# Cypripedium segawai



## JPMC (Mar 19, 2016)

Here is this year's flowering from this plant that I have had for many years. This is its fourth year flowering for me. Last year it had 4 flowers and this year it's up to 6. It is only 7 inches tall.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## PotomacV (Mar 19, 2016)

Nice! Love this species.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 19, 2016)

Spectacular!
Seems like such a small pot. I wonder if I'm overpotting.


----------



## abax (Mar 19, 2016)

I take exception to my own "I don't like green flowers".
I like these Cyps very, very much. The blooms look so
elegant.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 19, 2016)

abax said:


> I take exception to my own "I don't like green flowers".
> I like these Cyps very, very much. The blooms look so
> elegant.



Speaking of which, if memory serves it actually does become much more yellow than that. This is the same plant as in this thread: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33563 ?

Beautifully grown and flowered.:clap:


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 19, 2016)

Beautiful, great growing!!


----------



## monocotman (Mar 20, 2016)

Fantastic
David


----------



## JPMC (Mar 20, 2016)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Speaking of which, if memory serves it actually does become much more yellow than that. This is the same plant as in this thread: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33563 ?
> 
> Beautifully grown and flowered.:clap:



It is the same plant. I think that the yellow may come out as the flowers age.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 20, 2016)

You got it going on JP. So nice to see on annual bases.


----------



## Justin (Mar 20, 2016)

Nice!!!


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 20, 2016)

Congrautulations!!!!! Beautiful!


----------



## eggshells (Mar 20, 2016)

Oh boy. :drool: 

Do you consider this easy? Need some culture advice please including vernalization advice.


----------



## JPMC (Mar 20, 2016)

eggshells said:


> Oh boy. :drool:
> 
> Do you consider this easy? Need some culture advice please including vernalization advice.



It seems to do well under my conditions (indoors). I grow in inorganic media in clay pots. I fertilize with a Michigan State-type fertilizer weekly when growing at a concentration of 150-200 ppm (more concentrated than Paphs. because Cyps. seem to be very "hungry"). I keep in typical indoor temps with an open window in the mid-west climate so that days are about 80-85F and nights about 60F. It gets bright light but no shade. The big difference between this an most other Cyps. is its long growing season. It grows for 8-9 months before I bag it in a ziplock bag and put in the fridge.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 20, 2016)

JPMC said:


> It grows for 8-9 months before I bag it in a ziplock bag and put in the fridge.



Do you bag the whole pot or just the plant? (If the latter, so much for the axiom that cyps hate to have their roots disturbed)


----------



## JPMC (Mar 20, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> Do you bag the whole pot or just the plant? (If the latter, so much for the axiom that cyps hate to have their roots disturbed)



The whole pot.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 20, 2016)

JPMC said:


> The whole pot.



Wow! I guess I need to use smaller pots for my cyps.
So what is your growing media?


----------



## JPMC (Mar 21, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> Wow! I guess I need to use smaller pots for my cyps.
> So what is your growing media?



It's a mix of seramis (80%) and stalite (20%).


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 21, 2016)

Congrats, very nice and carefully grown plant, one of my favourite. I lost almost all of my garden cyps 2 years ago because of very warm winter, there was +20C in Chritmas time. I took a pic about a spider who made his web in my garden, it was funny. My garden orchids begun to grow and many of them got rot. I placed them in fridge this winter and all of are survived without problem.I have to buy a bigger fridge this year.


----------



## JAB (Mar 21, 2016)

Excellente!!!


----------

